# Neues Cannondale Prophet SL



## Danimal (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ab März gibts für den europäischen Markt offenbar eine weitere Prophet-Reihe, das Prophet SL.
Das SL kommt in "Race"-farben und hat nur 120mm Federweg vorne und hinten. Angeblich soll es zu jedem Modell die optisch passenden Klamotten geben.

Ein paar Bilder gibts hier:
Prophet SL 

Interessant ist, dass das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis wesentlich besser ist, als bei den normalen Prophets.
Fragt sich nur, warum dieses Modell nur in Europa auf den Markt kommt... vielleicht, weil das Prophet hier nich so gut angekommen ist?


Happy trails,

Dan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Februar 2005)

die normalen Prophets waren leider farblich :kotz:
die neuen  Prophets sind farblich :super:

ich glaube dass allein wird neue Käuferschichten erschließen!

ob es das ding auch in Sobe geben wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (18. Februar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ob es das ding auch in Sobe geben wird?



Nope, es gibt das Cannondale SoBe (amerikanischer Softdrink, Pepsikonzern) ja nicht mehr.

Farben sind aber wirklich geil. 

cheers, nils


----------



## BertoneGT (18. Februar 2005)

Endlich ne vernünftige Lefty Speed am Prophet. Ich kann die MAX nicht mehr sehen.

Ist die Frage wie der Hinterbau geändert ist, vielleicht ist die Anlenkung ja nun etwas geglückter.

Eine Probefahrt werde ich ihm noch geben, aber eigentlich bin ich son bisschen von dem "Neues-Material-haben-muss-Trip" runter. Zumal wenns nix taugt  Naja aber warten wirs ab.

Christian


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Februar 2005)

ich wöllt mal ein Photo genau von der Seite aber die Anlenkung sieht keinen Deut besser aus.


----------



## BertoneGT (19. Februar 2005)

Ist halt die Frage, ob sie den kleineren Federweg über einen anderen Hinterbau (sprich längerer Hebel zw Tretlager und Dämpferanlenkung) oder einfach über einen Dämpfer mit weniger Hub realisiert haben.

Oder, andere Mögl., ob sie den Dämpfer vorne einfach weiter unten angebracht haben, dann wäre es progressiver und der federweg wäre auch kürzer.

Die Farben find ich übrigens auch besser. Scheint ja glänzender Lack zu sein, oder ?!? Die normalen P. sind ja alle matt.


Christian


----------



## BertoneGT (19. Februar 2005)

Ist echt lustig, eigentlich interessiert sich keine Sau für das Ding (sowohl das normale als auch das SL) - siehe Interesse hier im Forum

Hat eigentlich jemand ausser der 2 - 3 Leute mit Kaufabsicht aus dem ersten Prophet-Thread nun so ein Bike gekauft ??

Ich werd das gefühl nicht los dass das Prophet zumindest in Europa ein voller Flop ist.

Christian


----------



## Danimal (19. Februar 2005)

Bonsoir!

Ich hatte ja mit einem Prophet 1000 geliebäugelt, habe mich dann aber irgendwann für ein Stumpy FSR 120 entschieden (1 kg leichter, bessere Bremsen, 600 Euro billiger).
Nach der elendiglangen Degressiv-geht-gar-nicht-Diskussion hier im Forum haben etliche Forumsteilnehmer wahrscheinlich auch reichlich Vorbehalte gegenüber dem Prophet.
Ich selbst fand das Ding gar nicht sooo schlecht, aber auf dem Stumpy fühlte ich mich halt einfach wohler... das passte auf Anhieb!

Happy trails,

Dan


----------



## puls190 (19. Februar 2005)

hier hab ich auch noch ein paar Bilder vom SL

www.rijwielpaleis.nl unter Hot News


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Februar 2005)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> Oder, andere Mögl., ob sie den Dämpfer vorne einfach weiter unten angebracht haben, dann wäre es progressiver und der federweg wäre auch kürzer.
> 
> 
> 
> Christian



weniger degressiv, progressiv noch lange nicht.
würde mal sagen dass du recht hast, der winkel sieht kleiner aus als beim Original Prophet. Und der Dämpfer guckt auch kürzer.
Fakt ist, degressiv isses immernoch.

interessant wäre wie viel Gewicht es nun verloren hat und ob sie die Geo geändert haben.

Gruß, der Stefan
der Degressive


----------



## BertoneGT (19. Februar 2005)

Weiss nicht, finde eigentlich dass die Anlenkung relativ gleich wie beim "Prophet normal" aussieht. Auf jeden Fall geht der Dämpfer nach oben weg.

Und selbst wenn es minimal geändert sein sollte, aus so einem Frosch kann man glaub ich keinen Prinzen mehr machen... selbst wenn mans noch so oft gegen die Wand wirft 

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (20. Februar 2005)

Muss jetzt auch mal was zu den neuen Prophets sagen 

Also ich bin das normale 1000 Probe gefahren und war total begeistert und ich bin alles andere als ein Cannondale Fan, mich störte nur der grosse Federweg an der Gabel ich glaube mit den SL Modellen schlägt Cannondale nun den richtigen Weg ein.
Das SL sieht in der 1000 Lackierung doch nur geil aus  , ich freue mich auf eine erneute Probefahrt und wenn alles passt schlage ich zu.


----------



## BertoneGT (20. Februar 2005)

Hm, wenn die Gabel das einzigeste war was dich stört, ist das 1000 SL sicher perfekt. Die Lefty Speed ist eklatant besser als die MAX, ein ganz anderes Fahren.
Die von der Ausstattung her brauchbaren SLs fangen leider erst bei 3300 EUR an, auch nicht so schön. Das 500 SL mit Manitou gabel ist ja wohl ein Witz...

Christian


----------



## puls190 (20. Februar 2005)

Glaube mir kein Cannondalehändler verkauft ein Cannondale zum Listenpreis.
Schätze man bekommt es für 2800 das ist zwar immernoch viel aber doch etwas günstiger wie die immer völlig überzogenen Listenpreise siehe Teamreplika Scalpel für 7000 das mir schon für 4500 nagelneu angeboten
wurde.


----------



## maaatin (21. Februar 2005)

Was zur Hölle hat denn das mit der Lefty Speed auf sich? Seit wann gibts die denn, welches Innenleben hat die denn, hat die SPV, oder was?


----------



## BertoneGT (21. Februar 2005)

Ist eine weiterentwickelte DLR mit 110mm Federweg (Luftfeder). Gibts seit einigen Monaten schon!

Aso SPV hat sie zum Glück nicht


----------



## puls190 (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

die Lefty Speed wird in den aktuellen 2005 Scalpels verbaut !

Die Gabel hat einen Federweg von 110mm, wiegt1,59kg und als Carbonmodel
1,36 kg

Zum Innenleben kann ich nur ein paar Fakten niederschreiben.
Luft/Ölkartusche,Zugstufenverstellung von außen in14 Stufen,

Druckstufenventil mit großem Durschfluss usw.

Diese Infos habe ich alle aus dem aktuellen Cannondale Prospekt weitere Informationen gibt es unter http://www.eighty-aid.com/index2.htm

Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riffer (21. Februar 2005)

Danimal schrieb:
			
		

> Bonsoir!
> 
> Ich hatte ja mit einem Prophet 1000 geliebäugelt, habe mich dann aber irgendwann für ein Stumpy FSR 120 entschieden (1 kg leichter, bessere Bremsen, 600 Euro billiger).
> Nach der elendiglangen Degressiv-geht-gar-nicht-Diskussion hier im Forum haben etliche Forumsteilnehmer wahrscheinlich auch reichlich Vorbehalte gegenüber dem Prophet.
> ...



Da ich jetzt selbst ein Stumpjumper FSR 120 fahre, bin ich ganz der Meinung, daß es einfach paßt. 

Weil ich aber neugierig bin, wollte mal fragen, wie die Auswahl zustande kam, denn das Prophet als Eingelenker ist doch technisch gesehen ganz was anderes? Bei mir war das Simplon Lexx, Giant NRS ud Scott Genius im Rennen. Das Prophet (oder auch ein Jekyll) wurde mir zwar angeboten, aber ich fand es auch überteuert für das Gebotene... und der Rahmen ist optisch gar nicht meins.

Wie gibt´s das denn, daß das Prophet eben als Eingelenker so sauschwer ist? Schon der Stumpi 120 ist ja nicht unbedingt DAS Federgewicht, hat aber zumindest eine spitzen Radaufhängung. 

Jedem das seine...

CU, Riffer


----------



## maaatin (21. Februar 2005)

@all: Danke für die Infos zur Lefty Speed! Aber ich fürchte ich bin schon eher der Lefty Max-Typ!   



> Wie gibt´s das denn, daß das Prophet eben als Eingelenker so sauschwer ist? Schon der Stumpi 120 ist ja nicht unbedingt DAS Federgewicht, hat aber zumindest eine spitzen Radaufhängung.



Meinst Du das normale Prophet oder das neue SL, von wegen Gewicht? Und meinst Du das Rahmengewicht, oder das Gewicht des ganzen Rades. Entscheidend ist ja das Rahmengewicht. Außerdem muß man immer sehen, daß die meisten Prophets, im Gegensatz zu den Specis, mit UST-Laufrädern ausgerüstet sind, das macht bestimmt noch mal ein paar hunder Gramm aus.

Wie schwer das SL ist weiß ich nicht, aber das normale Prophet hat einen etwas anderen Einsatzbereich als das Specialized Stumpjumper 120. Wenn dann muß man das Prophet mit einem Specialized Enduro vergleichen. Aber was da wieviel wiegt??? 

Entscheidend ist, daß das Rad dem Einsatzbereich auch gewachsen ist - auch über mehrere Jahre hinweg... Gewicht hin Gewicht her. Ich persönlich nehme z.B. gerne ein paar Gramm mehr in Kauf für einen UST-LRS. 

Die Prophet SL sprechen mich jedenfalls deshalb nicht an, weil ich meinen Federweg ja nicht reduzieren will.


----------



## BertoneGT (21. Februar 2005)

@ maatin
Wie der alte Fritz schon sagte, es muss jeder nach seiner Fasson selig werden 

Was ist nun eigentlich mit dem lange schon angekündigten Marathonbike von CD? Da kirsierten doch vor einigen Monaten sogar schon echte Fotos von Vorserienmodellen!
Oder solls nun das Prophet SL richten und das andere wurde eingestampft?

Christian


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Februar 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Die Gabel hat einen Federweg von 110mm, wiegt1,59kg und als Carbonmodel
> 1,36 kg
> ...



wenns die in carbon auch in 1 1/8 gäbe hätten die elendigen SID noch leichter Threads ein Ende weil diese Dinger sowieso Welten besser sind.
Ich kenne nichts dass über eine Lefty DLR geht!

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## Deleted3300 (21. Februar 2005)

Doch ne Lefty Max TPC+ oder meine Jake *g*, glaub mir die ist von der Dämpfung und Dynamik nochma besser, obwohl die DLR schon herrausragend ist.

Und es ist ne Stahlfeder, wenigstens Ausfallsicher. Hatte immer Stress mit meiner SuperFattyDL, war nen naja net soooo der Bringer...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Februar 2005)

nenene.
ne lefty DLR mit TCP+ ist die Macht.
die ist dermaßen linear dass auch ne Stahlfeder da nix draufsetzt.

und jetzt basta.
ich kann mir eh keine davon leisten!


----------



## le duy nhut (21. Februar 2005)

ich weiß jetzt prügeln viele auf mich ein.

ehrlich gesagt sehen die c-dales mit der lefty alle aus wie ein ochse dem der rechte vordere fuß fehlt und hinkt.

"in deckung geht"   

geschmäcker sind verschieden. meine aussage ist rein übers optische nicht technische.


happy trails


----------



## puls190 (21. Februar 2005)

bin heute ein 2000 Prophet mit 140Spv Carbongabel durch Eis und Schnee gefahren und was soll ich sagen der Ochse ohne rechten Vorderfuss fährt sich einfach toll


----------



## maaatin (22. Februar 2005)

le duy nhut schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß jetzt prügeln viele auf mich ein.
> 
> ehrlich gesagt sehen die c-dales mit der lefty alle aus wie ein ochse dem der rechte vordere fuß fehlt und hinkt.
> 
> ...



Joa! Mich haben auch schon öfters welche gefragt, ob ich die andere Hälfte meiner Gabel verloren hätte...was ein Spaß!  

Aber die Lefty ist eben 100 % form follows funktion. Die Idee des Vierkant-Linear-Nadellagers ist gut und wurde zu Beginn der Entwicklung von CD nur im Schaftrohr durchgeführt. Diese Anordnung bedingt aber aufgrund der Bauhöhe des Systems eine Federwegsbegrenzung auf ca. 80 mm, weil der Platz zwischen Reifen und Steuerrohr nicht für die fette Gabelbrücke und für das Linearlager reicht.

Also muß man das Linerlager wie bei normalen Teleskopgabeln seitlich zum Rad anbringen: Die Moto Fork war geboren - nur leider aufgrund des doppelten Linearlagers bollenschwer! 

Um das Gewicht wettbewerbsfähig zu halten hat man dann eben einfach ein Gabelbein weggelassen, was bei der Vierkantlagerung des Systems ja kein Problem ist, weil sich das Linearlager nicht verdrehen kann wie ein Gabelbein einer Teleskopgabel allein....

Da das rechte Gabelbein geopfert wurde ----> Lefty!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Februar 2005)

ich träum immernoch davon, dass Cannondale die Lefty endlich für unter 1000 Euro in 1 1/8 anbietet, ein Käuferrausch wäre ihnen sicher!

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BertoneGT (22. Februar 2005)

Na wenn man als Firma ein so prägnantes Alleinstellungsmerkmal wie die Lefty hat, wäre man doch blöd, wenn man es für alle Bikes passend verramschen würde.

So wie jetzt kann man für gutes Geld ganze Bikes verkaufen, weil Leute wie z.B. ich unbedingt so eine Gabel haben wollen und der Rest der Anbauteile eines Bikes eh oftmals schwer zu differenzieren ist.

Langfristig ist in dem immer gleichförmiger werdenden Bike-Markt die Cannondale Strategie sicher eine der besten, weil die Bikes eben noch als etwas ganz besonderes angesehen werden (egal, ob man sie jetzt besonders gut oder besonders schei$$e findet, aber sie fallen aus dem Rahmen)

Christian


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Februar 2005)

wär ich Cannondale würd ich die Lefty auch nicht rausrücken, aber als Nutzer darf man doch mal träumen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Februar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ich träum immernoch davon, dass Cannondale die Lefty endlich für unter 1000 Euro in 1 1/8 anbietet, ein Käuferrausch wäre ihnen sicher!
> 
> Gruß, der Stefan




Dann kauf' dir doch ne USE S.U.B.


----------



## maaatin (23. Februar 2005)

Die Use ist halt auch wieder nur gleitgelagert und im Zweifel leidet das Ansprechverhalten unter Last.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Februar 2005)

maaatin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Use ist halt auch wieder nur gleitgelagert und im Zweifel leidet das Ansprechverhalten unter Last.



korrekt.


----------



## puls190 (23. Februar 2005)

Nochmal auf die SL Modelle zurück

Wie findet denn Ihr die neuen Modelle und deren Ausstattung oder welches (auch die nomalen Prohets)würde für euch in die engere Auswahl kommen, auch mal begründen !!!


----------



## karstb (23. Februar 2005)

man kann doch die lefty auf 1 1/8 zoll umrüsten. entweder man lässt sich ein paar buchsen drehen, oder.........ich glaube ich habe es irgendwo auch schon als kit gesehen?!
auf jeden fall gab es hier im forum mal ein storck organic mit lefty und 1 1/8 zoll. der war auch zufrieden damit. user hieß aussie oder so. (puuh, ist schon jahre her, da muss ich ganz tief in meinem hirnskasten graben.)
also, welche ausrede bleibt dir noch?
hier gibt es die gabel auch für unter 1000.
und hier ist beschriebn, wie es geht.


----------



## BertoneGT (24. Februar 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal auf die SL Modelle zurück
> 
> Wie findet denn Ihr die neuen Modelle und deren Ausstattung oder welches (auch die nomalen Prohets)würde für euch in die engere Auswahl kommen, auch mal begründen !!!




Wenn, dann nur die 1000er (normal und SL)
Sind die günstigsten Modelle mit der adäquaten Ausstattung. Beim SL würde ich nicht auf die Lefty Speed verzichten und beim normalen Prophet ist das das erste mit SRAM Ausstattung.

Christian


----------



## puls190 (24. Februar 2005)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn, dann nur die 1000er (normal und SL)
> Sind die günstigsten Modelle mit der adäquaten Ausstattung. Beim SL würde ich nicht auf die Lefty Speed verzichten und beim normalen Prophet ist das das erste mit SRAM Ausstattung.
> 
> Christian




Was ist an einer SRAM Ausstattung so besonderst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BertoneGT (25. Februar 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist an einer SRAM Ausstattung so besonderst ?




Kein Dual Control und aufgrund dessen auch vernünftige Bremsen (kein Shimano)


----------



## Mr.Fork (3. März 2005)

Während ihr über das Prophet redet, habe ich mir ein Prophet 1000 in Team Lack gegönnt, Die Louise gleich gegen ne Hope getauscht.
Ich kann nur sagen das Rad ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben!

Will jemand mein Jekyll 3000 Mod. 2004 kaufen 
(komplette xtr, Crossmax Sl etc. )


----------



## Deleted3300 (3. März 2005)

Ich gebe ja zu dass ich nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand bin, aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dass sind die DLR-Gabeln (bei den Modellen bis 2004 sicher) mit eigenen Kartuschen von Cannondale verbaut. Die Max hat dann TPC bzw. TPC+.

Wie dem auch sei, ich bin froh dass ich ne Stahlfeder habe, Ausfallsicherheit ist was Schönes...wenn ich da an meine SuperFattyDL zurückdenke kommt mir´s  :kotz: 

Die Gabeln sind nicht soooo teuer, die Jake bekommste echt günstig, hab auf meine im Tausch gegen meine total gearschte, nur noch für den Müll-gute SuperFattyDL ca. 440 gezahlt....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. März 2005)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Während ihr über das Prophet redet, habe ich mir ein Prophet 1000 in Team Lack gegönnt, Die Louise gleich gegen ne Hope getauscht.
> Ich kann nur sagen das Rad ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben!
> 
> Will jemand mein Jekyll 3000 Mod. 2004 kaufen
> (komplette xtr, Crossmax Sl etc. )



behalt den rahmen, früher oder später willst du ihn wieder 

trotzdem - gratulation!


----------



## DON_D (11. März 2005)

Also ich finde die SL Serie sehr geil aussieht! Würd so ein Teil gerne mal Probefahren und mir mein Eigenes Bild machen! Was mich total aufregt, ist dieses Halbwissen und einfach mal den Senf abgeben hier im Forum! Von den Leutz die das Teil ******* finden, sind locker 90% nicht mal ein Prophet probegefahren! Vielleicht ist es wie mit der Lefty, X-Vorurteile und wenn mal eine gefahren ist...


----------



## lackiem (11. März 2005)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> Während ihr über das Prophet redet, habe ich mir ein Prophet 1000 in Team Lack gegönnt, Die Louise gleich gegen ne Hope getauscht.
> Ich kann nur sagen das Rad ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben!
> 
> Will jemand mein Jekyll 3000 Mod. 2004 kaufen
> (komplette xtr, Crossmax Sl etc. )



Wo hast Du das Prophet gekauft, und was hast Du bezahlt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. März 2005)

RenoRulez schrieb:
			
		

> Wie dem auch sei, ich bin froh dass ich ne Stahlfeder habe, Ausfallsicherheit ist was Schönes...wenn ich da an meine SuperFattyDL zurückdenke kommt mir´s  :kotz:....




Also meine DLR läuft nun seit 3 Jahren problemlos, was den Luftdruck angeht. Anders sah es da schon mit dem Ansprechverhalten (im Neuzustand inakzeptabel) und inzwischen auch mit der Dichtigkeit der Dämpfereinheit aus. Muß wohl doch mal zum Service das Teil.
Letztens durfte ich 3 Tage auf nem Mietbike mit ner Black Comp rumärgern - sowas miserables bin ich seit 1995 (Manitou Elastomer) nicht mehr gefahren! 
NULL Ansprechverhalten, trotz Brunox unter den Dichtungen, weichster Feder- und und Dämpferrate. 
Erst bei Schlägen ab 10cm hat sich das Mistteil mal bequemt einzufedern. :kotz:
Echt "harte" Kost für mich als DLR-Verwöhnten...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine DLR läuft nun seit 3 Jahren problemlos, was den Luftdruck angeht. Anders sah es da schon mit dem Ansprechverhalten (im Neuzustand inakzeptabel) und inzwischen auch mit der Dichtigkeit der Dämpfereinheit aus. Muß wohl doch mal zum Service das Teil.
> Letztens durfte ich 3 Tage auf nem Mietbike mit ner Black Comp rumärgern - sowas miserables bin ich seit 1995 (Manitou Elastomer) nicht mehr gefahren!
> NULL Ansprechverhalten, trotz Brunox unter den Dichtungen, weichster Feder- und und Dämpferrate.
> Erst bei Schlägen ab 10cm hat sich das Mistteil mal bequemt einzufedern. :kotz:
> Echt "harte" Kost für mich als DLR-Verwöhnten...



Manitou hat ne lausige Qualitätskontrolle, die Dinger gehen entweder famos oder gar nicht.

aber auch wenn sie famos gehen sind sie der DLR nur knapp ebenbürtig.


----------



## Deleted3300 (12. März 2005)

Tja das isses ja grade. Die Dämpfung ist von Manitou entwickelt aber von Cannondale hergestellt.

Ich bin auch die DLR gefahren, liegt aber scho länger zurück und war eine aus der ersten Generation. Die war auch sehr sehr fein, aber glaubt´s mir.... Die Stahlfeder macht nochmal was her. Ausprobieren und dann ma sehen...

Mhhhh das mit meiner Fatty war so ne Sache...hatte Luft verloren, dann ging´s ne Zeit wieder. Dann war se undicht. Ab zum Service, natürlich auch gleich tunen lassen. Dann war se natürlich viel besser als davor, aber irgendwie komisch bockig und....total undynamisch. Und diese Kartusche wurde eben von Cd entwickelt.

Ist mir echt knigge wenn´s keiner glaubt, ich weis auch nicht wie die die Leftys so gut hinbekommen haben, aber sie haben es geschafft.

Das ist meine persöhnliche Erfahrung und versucht ja nicht, mir´s auszureden, ich bin genug lange die oben genannten Gabeln gefahren!

gruß,
reno


----------



## Deleted3300 (12. März 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine DLR läuft nun seit 3 Jahren problemlos, was den Luftdruck angeht. Anders sah es da schon mit dem Ansprechverhalten (im Neuzustand inakzeptabel) und inzwischen auch mit der Dichtigkeit der Dämpfereinheit aus. Muß wohl doch mal zum Service das Teil.
> Letztens durfte ich 3 Tage auf nem Mietbike mit ner Black Comp rumärgern - sowas miserables bin ich seit 1995 (Manitou Elastomer) nicht mehr gefahren!
> NULL Ansprechverhalten, trotz Brunox unter den Dichtungen, weichster Feder- und und Dämpferrate.
> Erst bei Schlägen ab 10cm hat sich das Mistteil mal bequemt einzufedern. :kotz:
> Echt "harte" Kost für mich als DLR-Verwöhnten...




Ach ja zur Black Comp....tja das nennt sich Qualitätschawankung . Die Black die ich ma getestet hatt ging echt sehr gut. Aber die sind ja bekannt dafür, dass man sie oft warten muss, Ölwechsel, säubern etc. damit se gut gehen. Eigendlich die völlig falsche Gabel für nen Mietrad


----------



## rad-laden.de (9. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Cannondale Prophet SL 1000
Ich denke das ist mit das erste das nach Deutschland geliefert wurde!

















Grüße
www.rad-laden.de


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. April 2005)

und wie fährt es sich?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## BertoneGT (9. April 2005)

Ja, wie fährt es sich?
Hast du einen vergleich zwischen Prophet normal und SL?

Was ist das für ein Dämpfer? Fox Float RL? 

Oder ist das ganze garnicht dein Privatrad sondern du wisst es hier verkaufen?

Christian


----------



## rad-laden.de (9. April 2005)

Hi,
bin heute die erste Runde gefahren und ich muß sagen es fährt sich super,  leider fehlt mit der vergleich zum normalen Prophet.

Dämpfer ist Fox Float RP3 richtig gut!
Umwerfer ShimanoXT,
Schaltwerk SRAM X9
Bremsen Avid Juicy Seven

Bin von den Komponenten angenehm überrascht 

Thomas


----------



## BertoneGT (10. April 2005)

Hallo Thomas,

bist du schon mal ein jekyll gefahren und kannst da einen vergleich ziehen? Mir war das normale Prophet im vergleich zum Jekyll hinten zu schwammig und es ist eingesackt, allerdings hatte das auch einen anderen Dämpfer und eben mehr federweg.

Ist der Dämpfer mit Plaztform, SPV o.ä. ? (Sorry kenne den RP3 nicht)

Christian


----------



## rad-laden.de (10. April 2005)

Hallo Christian,

bin vorher SuperV Jekyll und Scalpel gefahren.
Der hinterbau ist Perfekt, konnte noch keine schwäche feststellen.

Der Fox Float RP3 arbeitet mit 3-way ProPedal!
Infos zum Dämpfer findest du unter 

Fox Float RP3  

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BertoneGT (11. April 2005)

Hallo Thomas,

weisst du eigentlich, ob der Rahmen selbst geändert wurde, um den Federweg im Vergleich zum normalen Prophet zu reduzieren, oder wurde einfach nur ein Dämpfer mit weniger Hub genommen?
Von den Fotos her kann ich nämlich am Rahmen im Vergleich zum normalen P. keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Christian


----------



## hotzemott (11. April 2005)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> weisst du eigentlich, ob der Rahmen selbst geändert wurde, um den Federweg im Vergleich zum normalen Prophet zu reduzieren, oder wurde einfach nur ein Dämpfer mit weniger Hub genommen?
> Christian



Laut dem Testbericht in der Bike 04/2005 ist der Rahmen und die Schwinge unverändert vom normalen Prophet übernommen. Neben den anderen Gabeln ist dem Bericht nach ein spezieller Fox RP3-Dämpfer die Hauptänderung gegenüber dem Prophet.

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## DER PROPHET (7. Mai 2005)

Hab mir das Prophet 1000 sl bestellt.

Der Rahmen ist schon in Holland freu..freu..

Bald gehts los!!


----------



## hotzemott (7. Mai 2005)

Na, da sind wir ja schon gespannt, was Der Prophet bald über sein SL verkündet  Wirds gar ne Beweihräucherung?  

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2005)

was gibt es neues zu den SL Propheten zu berichten  

Wer weis mehr als hier steht und wer fährt eines  

Erdi01


----------



## Mukay (22. Mai 2005)

Nur zur info alle Prohphet SL´s haben weniger Federweg sind leichter und man bekommt bei Cannondale auf alle "SL" Modelle ein Camelback von Cannondale mit im Lieferumfang! Noch paar kleine Deteilveränderungen gibt es!
Aufjedenfall ein top bike.Haben wir schon öfftre verkauft die Kunden sind sher zufrieden!


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2005)

Mukay schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zur info alle Prohphet SL´s haben weniger Federweg sind leichter und man bekommt bei Cannondale auf alle "SL" Modelle ein Camelback von Cannondale mit im Lieferumfang! Noch paar kleine Deteilveränderungen gibt es!
> Aufjedenfall ein top bike.Haben wir schon öfftre verkauft die Kunden sind sher zufrieden!


kannst Du mal genauer werden, was gab es denn für Detailverbesserungen und wie wurde der geringere Federweg realisiert. Durch kürzeren Dämpfer oder Rahmenmodifizierung.

Erdi01


----------



## RoyalTS (23. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> kannst Du mal genauer werden, was gab es denn für Detailverbesserungen und wie wurde der geringere Federweg realisiert. Durch kürzeren Dämpfer oder Rahmenmodifizierung.
> 
> Erdi01


 Morgen haste mehr infos okay? werde mich mal im büro und aus den daten vom cannondale noch etwas schlauer machen! Ja die geo ist jetzt noch etwas "racelastiger". wie gesagt morgen mehr infos!

n8 mukay feat. RoyalTS


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Mai 2005)

RoyalTS schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen haste mehr infos okay? werde mich mal im büro und aus den daten vom cannondale noch etwas schlauer machen! Ja die geo ist jetzt noch etwas "racelastiger". wie gesagt morgen mehr infos!
> 
> n8 mukay feat. RoyalTS


Das wäre prima, schonmal danke  

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BertoneGT (24. Mai 2005)

Guck doch einfach ein bisschen weiter oben auf dieser Seite, da stehts doch schon....  

Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Mai 2005)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> Guck doch einfach ein bisschen weiter oben auf dieser Seite, da stehts doch schon....
> 
> Christian


Ja, habe ich gelesen. Aber Mags glaub ich grundsätzlich nix. Da sind mir Infos von "C'dale Insidern" lieber.  

Die Verfügbarkeit der SL Modelle scheint noch nicht so dolle zu sein. Gibt hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet wenig Händler, die schon was zum guggen haben  

Will mal sehen ob mir einer nur den Rahmen, Dämpfer vertickt. Soll dann meine 88 getunte Carbon ELO rein. Das sollte mit 100/120mm auch noch ein schön ausgewoogenes Fahrwerk sein und ein interessantes Gesamtgewicht sollte auch zu realisieren sein  

Erdi01


----------



## DER PROPHET (26. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Habe mein Prophet 1000 Sl jetzt eine geschlagene Woche und kann fast nur gutes berichten.

Was als erstes auffällt wenn man draufsitzt ist der "kleine Rahmen". Zur Erklärung: Habe letztes Jahr ein Jekyll 800  in Grösse M erworben. War für meine 180 cm einem langem Vorbau und entsprechender Sattelstütz Länge genau passend (ich mags wendiger).

Nun Habe ich ohne Grössere Probefahrt das Prophet glücklicher Weise in Large bestellt. Und habe mir mittlerweile wieder einen langen Vorbau eingesetzt. Da mir das Fahrgefühl mit Standard Spezifikationen zu gebückt war. In cm bedeutet das, Innenkante Steuerrohr - Innenkante Sattelstütze Luftlinie hat das Prophet in Large nur 2 cm mehr zu bieten als das Jekyll in Medium.

Jekyll Fahrer sollten zumindest mal die grössere Rahmengrösse am Prophet antesten.
Ansonsten ist die Haltung abgesehen von dem "Grössenproblem" ähnlich dem Jekyll aber bei weitem nicht so Race lastig wie bei einem Scalpel in Grösse L.

Zur Ausstattung; Diese ist im Gegensatz zur sonstigen Cannondale Philosophie richtig gut im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Die Avid Juicy 7 Bremse überzeugt auf ganzer Linie (Bei knapp 70 kg Fahrergewicht). Die Sram 9.0 Schalteinheiten schalten Präzise und knackig.

Allerdings ist der Xt E-type Umwerfer bauartbedingt mit der ganzen Mechanik vor dem Hinterrad Platziert sodass sich bei schlechten Untergrund Bedingungen der ganze Schmodder direkt am Umwerfer festsetzt und es dadurch zu Schaltproblemen kommen kann.

Der Fox RP3 sowie die Lefty Speed arbeiten bei auf den Fahrer abgestimmten Luftdruck perfekt. Selbst im Wiegetritt schwingt am Hinterbau fast nichts mit. Je nach Belieben kann man am Dämpfer das Pro Pedal in drei Stufen einstellen. 

Was gut gelöst wurde, ist der innen verlegte Schaltzug hinten. Allerdings nerven die Dichtungen an den beiden Öffnungen, da sie sich regelmässig lösen und Feuchtigkeit eindringen kann.

Edel wirkt auch die Cannondale Fire Carbon Sattelstütze sowie der bestickte Sattel.

Im grossen und ganzen ist das Prophet 1000 Sl ein sehr Gelungenes Rad vor allem die Ausstattung gefällt. Überragend ist das Fahrwerk vorne wie hinten.
Man merkt einfach das dieses gegenüber dem Jekyll moderner und straffer ist. Die "fehlenden" 2 cm Federweg zu dem Jekyll sind unmerklich.

Die bis jetzt auf mich negativ wirkenden  Dinge sind oben aufgeführt.

Auf den Fotos seht ihr das Prophet mit anderen Laufrädern als original und mit etwas Dreck von der Mad East Challenge  Der rote "Kreis" stellt die sich lösende Dichtung dar.

--Grüsse an alle 49 Leute die auf der "Rentner" und "Kinderrunde" erfolgreicher waren als ich. Dabei sein ist alles  


HANDMADE RULES!!


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Mai 2005)

@DER [email protected] sehr schön. Klingt sehr interessant. Ich werd mir denn SL Propheten auf jeden Fall mal ansehen. 

Wieviel wiegt Deiner  

Erdi01


----------



## BertoneGT (27. Mai 2005)

@ der Prophet,

klingt ja echt knorke. Hast du mal ein normales Prophet zum vergleich gefahren?
Mad East Challenge? Hast du das Bike beim Kohl gekauft?

Vielleicht sollte ich doch noch mal einen Anlauf machen mit einem XL Rahmen...

Christian


----------



## DER PROPHET (27. Mai 2005)

@erdi01

Das Gewicht dürfte bei  12,5 kg liegen allerdings mit 2,4er Racing Ralph´s und dementsprechenden Schläuchen.

Originalangabe sind ab Werk 12,3 kg laut Prospekt.

@Christian

Habe wie schon geschrieben nur kurz die Möglichkeit gehabt 10 min. mit einem "normalen" Prophet 800 in Large zu fahren. Da wiederum war das Sitzen angenehmer.Ich vermute das lag daran, das die Lefty Max höher aufbaut...

Übrigens, gekauft habe ich das Bike in Freital, wenn es Dir was sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2005)

nochmal zur Größenproblematik. Die SLs sind mittlerweile online auf der CD Hompage und auch die Geometriedaten. Danach unterscheidet sich Jek und Prophet gar nicht.

Richtig ist, dass es jeweils 2,5 cm Unterschied im der Oberrohrlänge hatt. Das ist beim Jek auch nicht anders. Was mir aufgefallen ist in den Geometdaten, das das Sitzrohr 0,8 mm niedriger ist beim Prophet gleicher Größe. Ob dadurch der Eindruck des "kleineren" Rahmens entsteht  

Auf jeden Fall muß die Satelstütze 1 cm mehr hergeben.

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2005)

RoyalTS schrieb:
			
		

> Habe aus den aktuellen daten im shop die uns zur verfügung stehne nur noch rausgefunden das es ~120mm haben soll am heck ca. 0,7kg leichter!(rahmen) und alle Geodaten bleiben gleich und manhat 2 Geometry verstellgrößen an der Dämpferaufnahme! Achso ja es gibt noch den Trinkrucksack dazu! Der Rahmen ist richtug 4X und Race entwickelt. wenn wir mal eins in den shop bekommen dann berichte ich mehr über das SL bin noch keins länger gefashren außer das Prohphet "cedric Gracia 4x"



ich bin so frei und veröffentliche hier mal die Antwort, die ich von Mukey alias RoyalTS, auf meine Nachfrage bekommen habe. Danke nochmal  

Erdi01


----------



## hotzemott (27. Mai 2005)

Mukay schrieb:
			
		

> man bekommt bei Cannondale auf alle "SL" Modelle ein Camelback von Cannondale mit im Lieferumfang!


Meines Wissens haben die Prophets ja bisher keine Ösen für nen Flachenhalter. Gibt es das beim SL auch nicht und ist das womöglich der Grund für den serienmässigen Trinkrucksack?

Hotzemott


----------



## lackiem (27. Mai 2005)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens haben die Prophets ja bisher keine Ösen für nen Flachenhalter. Gibt es das beim SL auch nicht und ist das womöglich der Grund für den serienmässigen Trinkrucksack?
> 
> Hotzemott



Stimmt, die einzige Möglichkeit einen Flaschenhalter zu befestigen ist unter dem Tretlager   , deshalb gibt es zum SL auch einen Trinkrucksack. Bei meinem Prophet gabs leider noch keinen dazu, aber  dafür habe ich ja meinen Camelbak.


----------



## Mukay (27. Mai 2005)

Haben heute zwei Prophet SL`s bekommen im shop! Eins haben wir gleich komplett mit X.O ausgetstatet für einen Kunden!(geldkacker) . Bin  heute mal 1 1/2 Std in der Mittagspause das CD TestProphet gefahren! Geil Geil Geil   Hätte mir wohl kein BMX kaufen sollen. Dafür freue ich mich umsomehr auf ein Giant VT in "XS" und Camofarben als 4x/short-travel-enduro( in einem jahr erst)!

Greetz Mukay(mal ein Beitrag nicht von meiner Freundin ihr PC


----------



## hotzemott (27. Mai 2005)

lackiem schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, die einzige Möglichkeit einen Flaschenhalter zu befestigen ist unter dem Tretlager   , deshalb gibt es zum SL auch einen Trinkrucksack.


Würde denn unter den Dämpfer eine Flasche reinpassen ohne den Dämpfer beim Einfedern zu stören oder bräuchte man da eher nen Flachmann oder ne Prophet-Ergonomie-Flasche mit Loch in der Mitte?

Hotzemott


----------



## lackiem (27. Mai 2005)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Würde denn unter den Dämpfer eine Flasche reinpassen ohne den Dämpfer beim Einfedern zu stören oder bräuchte man da eher nen Flachmann oder ne Prophet-Ergonomie-Flasche mit Loch in der Mitte?
> 
> Hotzemott



Also wenn überhaupt nen Flachmann   , aber ist ja auch nichts zum festschrauben da.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2005)

nochmal an die Prophet-Piloten ... welche Rahemngröße habt Ihr gewählt bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge  

Erdi01


----------



## lackiem (28. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal an die Prophet-Piloten ... welche Rahemngröße habt Ihr gewählt bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge
> 
> Erdi01



Rahmengröße L
Körpergröße 190cm
Schrittlänge   87
Gewicht 80 Kg


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2005)

lackiem schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmengröße L
> Körpergröße 190cm
> Schrittlänge   87
> Gewicht 80 Kg


ich sehe wir haben bis auf die Größe, ich bin nur 183-184, die gleichen Daten. Ich nehm an Dein Jek war/ist auch ein L. Wie ist der Vergleich zwischen beiden. Ist das Handling vergleichbar 

Mein Jek ist ein L mit 140ziger flachem Vorbau. Ergibt bei mir eine sportlich gestreckte Sitzposition mit ca. 9-10 cm Sattelüberhöhung. Find ich gut und bins so vom Renner gewohnt.

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lackiem (28. Mai 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe wir haben bis auf die Größe, ich bin nur 183-184, die gleichen Daten. Ich nehm an Dein Jek war/ist auch ein L. Wie ist der Vergleich zwischen beiden. Ist das Handling vergleichbar
> 
> Mein Jek ist ein L mit 140ziger flachem Vorbau. Ergibt bei mir eine sportlich gestreckte Sitzposition mit ca. 9-10 cm Sattelüberhöhung. Find ich gut und bins so vom Renner gewohnt.
> 
> Erdi01



Nein, mein Jek war ein XL. War zwar gut als Racer, aber ansonsten wär ich mit L besser bedient gewesen, ist bei steilen Steigungen immer vorne hoch gegangen.

Aber das Jekyll ist nach wie vor ein gutes Bike, nur wenn dann mit Lefty.

Ach ja, hab´s verkauft, irgendwo musste ja die Kohle für das Prophet her kommen   .


----------



## hotzemott (28. Mai 2005)

lackiem schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, mein Jek war ein XL. War zwar gut als Racer, aber ansonsten wär ich mit L besser bedient gewesen, ist bei steilen Steigungen immer vorne hoch gegangen.


Wie bist du denn dann jetzt mit den Klettereigenschaften des Prophet zufrieden?  Merkt man da nen grossen Unterschied bei der Geometrieverstellung am Hinterbau? Leider gibt es für die Lefty ja keine Absenkmöglichkeit  

Hotzemott


----------



## lackiem (28. Mai 2005)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bist du denn dann jetzt mit den Klettereigenschaften des Prophet zufrieden?  Merkt man da nen grossen Unterschied bei der Geometrieverstellung am Hinterbau? Leider gibt es für die Lefty ja keine Absenkmöglichkeit
> 
> Hotzemott



Dadurch das ich wie geschrieben vorher das Jekyll in XL gefahren bin, klettert das Prophet für mich sogar besser.
Ich hatte vorher auch so meine bedenken mit der Lefty Max, aber ich bin angenehm überrascht, was wahrscheinlich auch an der sehr gut funktionierenden SPV Gabel und Dämpfer liegt.

Geometriverstellung habe ich noch nicht gemacht, brauchte ich auch nicht, das Prophet bügelt auch in der XC Einstellung ordentliche Brocken weg   .

Bin Heute bei der Hitze 65 Km gefahren, und muss sagen, man kann damit sogar racen.
Aus diesem Grund hatte ich nähmlich auch überlegt das SL zu kaufen, aber das Prophet ist nicht nur ein "Enduro", sondern auch ein guter Tourer.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Mai 2005)

Ja das Jekyll ist auf alle fälle gut  

Aber als CD Fan will man halt das Neuere  Nur waren mir als Tourer, der auch schon mal 150 KM auf dem MTB verbringt, die 140mm des Proheten zu sehr "Enduro" und vorallem war es mir zu schwer. Mein Jek hatt fahrfertig 12 Kg. Da kommt mir der SL gerade recht, zumal er ja auch leichter sein soll als das Jek. Mal sehen, was passiert ...

Erdi01


----------



## berlin-mtbler (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

war (als sehr zufriedener Cannondale-F-Hardtail-Fahrer) auch nicht überzeugt von den bisherigen Cannondale Prophet's:
a) schlicht zu teuer für "Vernünftige/Normalverdiener", gerade im Vergleich zu anderen Premiummarken, 
b) zu schlecht in der Optik für "Rahmendekor-Ästheten" und kaum ein Fortschritt in der Technik;
c) zudem wurde das Prophet ja mal in der bike getestet und war in puncto  Rahmensteifigkeit auch nicht gut, sondern eher das Gegenteil; Canyon war weit vor Cannondale!!!

Überlege seit längerem, welches Fully meinen Anforderungen genügen würde (meist Tour, wenig Kohle z.Zt., etc.); habe bislang zwischen dem bewährten Jekyll oder einem Specialized günstigen XC/Stumpjumper (100 od. 120) oder einem gleichwertigen All-Terrain-Bike (Giant Trance 2/Reign 3) geschwankt. Ein paar Versenderbikes (Canyon ES, etc.) waren auch in der engeren Überlegung, aber wg. Wiederverkaufswert, Qualität des Rahmens, eher nur am Rande der Betrachtung ... konnte mich nie wirklich entscheiden!

Jedenfalls habe ich mir gerade die Prophet SL - Reihe mit Freude angesehen:
Optik gut; 110 - 130 cm genügen ja eigentlich (fast) immer, insgesamt wirkt die Rahmengeometrie jetzt ausgewogener für meine Einsatzbereiche Tour,  evtl. mal ein Marathon, leichtes Enduro (nur ab und zu mal ein "Sprüngchen") 

Aber kann mir mal jemand bitte qualifiziert schreiben: Gibt es das CD-Prophet SL auch als Rahmen, ohne Gabel?! Dann könnte man doch mit den entsprechenden Reduzierhülsen eine schöne "RS Reba" einbauen?! Oder ist diese Gabel nicht besser als die Lefty Speed?! 

Jedenfalls würde ich mir das CD Prophet SL 500 in schwarz mit dezentem rot kaufen und lieber etwas tunen (und es langt auch so schon vom Preis ca. 1800 Euro!); alle anderen Rahmendesigns wirken mir irgendwie meist zu "clownesk"!!! 

Wie seht Ihr das alles ... welches Bike empfehlt Ihr ... ist die Gabel Splice nicht ausreichend / die Lefty Speed überhaupt gut im Vergleich zur leicht verstellbaren, guten RS Reba ... und vor allem, was hat es mit dem erwähnten, geplanten und ebenfalls vollgefederten?! Marathon-Bike von Cannondale auf sich (gibt es davon "Erlkönig"-Fotos oder so?!) ... 

Nette Grüße


----------



## DER PROPHET (30. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Ist ja schon mal gut, das Du von Versandbikes bzw. in Taiwan von Maschinen produzierten Bikes (Rahmen) Weg bist, um "Handmade" treu zu bleiben.

Momentan gibt es meines Wissens noch keinen Rahmenkit allerdings ist ja für Geld einiges zu bekommen.Der Gedanke ein Cannondale mit einer Reba zu kombinieren ist wohl nicht unbedingt in Betracht zu ziehen (meiner ehrlichen Meinung nach). An ein Cannondale gehört eine Headshok Punkt. Und warum eine Lefty Speed verschmähen. Ist vom Ansprechverhalten, Steifigkeit sowie Optik der Reba bei weitem überlegen. Gewichtsmäßig,wenn es für Dich relevant ist liege sie etwa auf gleicher Stufe. Je nachdem ob du die Reba Team Air (1560g) oder die U-turn Version (1700g) willst. Lefty Speed wiegt glaube etwas über 1500g.

Entschuldige meine subjektive Sicht.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Mai 2005)

Ich sehe das wie Der Prophet.

Falls noch nicht geschehen, fahr erstmal eine Lefty, dann sollte sich die Frage erübrigen  

Auf der CD Homepage ist auch ein SL 600 gelistet. Einen Preis habe ich noch nicht gefunden aber wird wohl zwischen dem 500 und dem 700 liegen. Also tippe so auf 2300,-- mit Lefty Speed. Und wenn Du sowieso von "tuning" sprichst, das kostet auch extra  

Ob's das SL als Rahmenkid gibt weis ich auch noch nicht. Werd ich die Tage in Erfahrung bringen. Für mich ist es NUR als Rahmenkid interessant, da ich mein Jekyll strippen will.

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Mai 2005)

was mich in dem Zusammenhang nochmal interessieren würde. Sind die Rahmen von Prophet "Normal" und "SL" wirklich identisch. Speziell was das Gewicht anbelangt. Die oben genannten 700g leichter können ja nicht allein vom Dämpfer kommen. Und 700g ist ne ganze Menge. Bezieht sich wohl eher auf ein Gesamtgewicht, oder wie versteht Ihr das  

Erdi01

*EDIT: Ich glaub ich habs kapiert ... die Gewichtsersparnis kommt wohl in ertser Linie durch Verwendung einer Lefty Speed (=Luft) anstelle Max (=Feder) Dann bringt es MIR Gewichtsmäßig nicht viel  *


----------



## BertoneGT (31. Mai 2005)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:
			
		

> Dann könnte man doch mit den entsprechenden Reduzierhülsen eine schöne "RS Reba" einbauen?! Oder ist diese Gabel nicht besser als die Lefty Speed?!




Hüstel    ... nee lass das mit der RockShox mal lieber sein... 

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo    
und herzlichen Dank für Eure prompten Infos / hilfreichen Anregungen (d.h. danke an "Der Prophet" "Erdi01" und "BertoneGT")  

Dann werde ich wohl die RS Reba wohl besser sein lassen und das Prophet 600 SL so wie es ist in die engere Auswahl nehmen   

Allerdings gefällt mir die Farbkombi nicht so gut!   

Nette Grüße

Ach ja und übrigens Bertone GT: "Der Stoiber wird nicht/wohl niemals Bundeskanzler, auch wenn er und andere es noch so sehr wollen!!!" (Seht Euch den Link von Ihm an, dann seht Ihr, was ich damit meine!)


----------



## Testdriver (31. Mai 2005)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:
			
		

> Dann werde ich wohl die RS Reba wohl besser sein lassen und das Prophet 600 SL so wie es ist in die engere Auswahl nehmen
> 
> Allerdings gefällt mir die Farbkombi nicht so gut!


Das gibts doch auch in Citron Yellow oder Lightning White (gloss)


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2005)

Also die Rahmen ALLER Propheten sind definitiv gleich und werden nur durch kürzere Dämpfer und "kleinere" Lefty's zum SL !!! Somit lässt sich jeder prophet zum SL downgraden. Habe hier schon einen Frame mit entsprechendem kürzeren Dämpfer angeboten bekommen. Passt mir aber im Moment preislich noch nicht.

@[email protected] wegen einem Komplettrad auf jeden Fall mal mit Detfev von Radsport-Biking telefonieren, der stellt Dir das passende zum fairen Preis zusammen  

Mal gespannt was er mir für ein Preis nur für ein Frameset machen kann ...

Erdi01


----------



## lackiem (1. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Rahmen ALLER Propheten sind definitiv gleich und werden nur durch kürzere Dämpfer und "kleinere" Lefty's zum SL !!! Somit lässt sich jeder prophet zum SL downgraden. Habe hier schon einen Frame mit entsprechendem kürzeren Dämpfer angeboten bekommen. Passt mir aber im Moment preislich noch nicht.
> 
> @[email protected] wegen einem Komplettrad auf jeden Fall mal mit Detfev von Radsport-Biking telefonieren, der stellt Dir das passende zum fairen Preis zusammen
> 
> ...




Auf alle fälle bei Detlef (Radsport-Biking) nachfragen, der hat super Service und ist unschlagbar im Preis   .


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] wegen einem Komplettrad auf jeden Fall mal mit Detfev von Radsport-Biking telefonieren, der stellt Dir das passende zum fairen Preis zusammen
> 
> Mal gespannt was er mir für ein Preis nur für ein Frameset machen kann ...
> 
> Erdi01


was soll ich sagen, auch wen er am liebsten Kompletträder verkauft ist er aber auch "nur" beim Rahmen mit Dämpfer preislich unschlagbar. Jetzt steht ein Ausflug nach Eisennach an  

Nebenbei: weis Jemand ob nur diese E-Type Umwerfer passen oder gehen auch die normalen anzuschrauben  

Erdi01


----------



## DER PROPHET (3. Juni 2005)

Definitiv nur E-type Umwerfer. Ein normaler Umwerfer hätte aufgrund der Schwinge keinen Platz.

Mir hat es mittlerweile am SL meine Bees Hinterrad Nabe zerlegt, muss erstmal pausieren bzw. mit dem "Alten" Jekyll rumjuckeln bis die Ersatzteile angekommen sind.

Shit happens !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2005)

DER PROPHET schrieb:
			
		

> Definitiv nur E-type Umwerfer. Ein normaler Umwerfer hätte aufgrund der Schwinge keinen Platz.
> 
> Mir hat es mittlerweile am SL meine Bees Hinterrad Nabe zerlegt, muss erstmal pausieren bzw. mit dem "Alten" Jekyll rumjuckeln bis die Ersatzteile angekommen sind.
> 
> Shit happens !


erzähl doch mal was zum Fahrvergleich zwischen Jek und Prophet  

Wenn ich mir gegenüber ehrlich bin, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich ein Unterschied in der Performenz der Hinterbauten bemerken werde  

Is mir aber eh egal, Hauptsache Prophet untern Hintern :

Erdi01


----------



## BertoneGT (6. Juni 2005)

@ erdi01:

Bist du denn überhaupt schon mal das normale Prophet gefahren???? Frag ich mich grade, wo du Fahreindrücke vom SL haben willst. Das normale Prophet ist nämlich überhaupt nix. Und wenn das SL nur einen anderen Dämpfer und sonst den identischen Rahmen hat, wirds das auch nicht raus reissen.
Das Fahrwerk des normalen Prophet ist ziemlich labbrig und federt unharmonisch. Das steht aber auch alles in dem ersten Prophet - Thread der irgendwann dicht gemacht wurde (hast dort ja glaub ich auch mitgeschrieben oder zumindest mitgelesen)

Ich würd mal die Euphorie etwas runterdrehen und *selbst* das SL probefahren, bevor du die Kohle für nen Frameset rausbläst. Mit nem Jekyll kann man das normale Prophet nämlich überhaupt nicht vergleichen...

Christian

PS: Zur Erinnerung: ich hatte das normale Prophet schon bestellt (kurz bevor's rausgekommen ist) und nach der Probefahrt die Bestellung storniert. Also echt erst das Hirn anschalten und nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen bzw auf subjektive Berichte vertrauen.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juni 2005)

@BertoneGT ... is bei mir normal. Ich kauf immer spontan und die Katze im Sack  War schon so mim Super-V, Jekyll und jetzt mim Prophet. Bislang bin ich nicht enttäuscht worden und ich denke das wird auch so bleiben.

Ja, ich hab beim ersten Thread auch ein wenig mitgemischt und gelesen. Hab dann irgendwann das Interesse an dem progresiv, degresiv Gedöhns verloren bis es mich vor kurzem wieder gepackt hatt und jetzt ein Prophet her muß  

Ob der Prophet sich irgendwie "weicher" anfüllt werd ich selber bald er"fahren"
Kanns mir vorstellen, denn war beim Jekyll im Vergleich zum Super-V auch so, hatte man sich nach der zweiten Fahrt aber dran gewöhnt, bzw. spührt man nur, wenn man im Stehen fährt und am Lenker rüttelt. Kann mir vorstellen, dass das beim Propheten auch so ist.

Und ansonsten behaupte ich werd ich wohl den größten Unterschied beim Dämpfersetup haben, weil ich bislang nur Fox gefahren bin und dieses SPV-Gedöhns nicht kenne und sich da auch schon die Geister scheiden ...

... bald werd ich wissen ob ich den Propheten Richtung Himmel oder Hölle schicke  

Noch weitere Meinungen  

Erdi01


----------



## DER PROPHET (7. Juni 2005)

Den Propheten in die Hölle schicken...?! ...hoffe doch, das nicht ich gemeint bin.

@BertoneGT

O-Ton:Und wenn das SL nur einen anderen Dämpfer und sonst den identischen Rahmen hat, wirds das auch nicht raus reissen.
Das Fahrwerk des normalen Prophet ist ziemlich labbrig und federt unharmonisch.

Das normale und das SL unterscheiden sich schon , gerade in Deinem Kritisierten Punkt dem Fahrwerk. Der Fox Rp3 Dämpfer ist ein Gedicht ganz ehrlich, und sicherlich ausgereifter bzw. hochwertiger als ein Manitou Radium oder Swinger, wie sie an den normalen Propheten verbaut werden.
Und eine Lefty Speed (1000er SL) kannste durch den veränderbaren Luftdruck besser auf Dich abstimmen als die Lefty Max.


@Erdi01
Du kannst das SL ruhig auf gut Glück kaufen wirst sicherlich nicht entäuscht werden.

Musst aber darauf achten, das Dein Bike mit den Originalen Spezis ankommt. Habe das Sl 1000 schon mit einer einfachen Fire Sattelstütze beim Händler stehen sehen und verkehrt herum eingebautem Dämpfer -kein Scherz...Ich selbst habe auch nicht den orig. Trinkrucksack (den blau- weiss gestreiften)
zu meinem Bike bekommen ,sondern nur den schwarzen mit Prophet SL Schriftzug, was sehr ärgerlich ist. 

Sind halt Holländer, die die Bikes zusammenbauen. 

PEACE!


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juni 2005)

DER PROPHET schrieb:
			
		

> Den Propheten in die Hölle schicken...?! ...hoffe doch, das nicht ich gemeint bin.
> ...
> @Erdi01
> Du kannst das SL ruhig auf gut Glück kaufen wirst sicherlich nicht entäuscht werden.
> ...



Nö, nö ... die Propheten schicken sich nicht gegenseitig in die Hölle, nur die ungläubigen  

Und was den kompletten Propheten angeht. Habe ich mir bei Detlef sowieso nur den Rahmen und Dämpfer geordert. Der Rest einschließlich meiner 88+ getunten Carbon ELO   kommt vom Jek.

Ach und wegen dem Dämpfer. Ich hab mich doch für den Swinger mit vollen 140mm entschieden. Wenn er mir zu blöd kommt wird er vertickt und ein downgrade auf RP3 federwegsmäßig is ja immer drinn.

Erdi01


----------



## BertoneGT (7. Juni 2005)

@ PROPHET
Also die Lefty MAX war bei meiner Probefahrt das geringste Problem. Schon eher der weiche Hinterbau und die sehr seltsame Federcharakteristik. Ich habe wirklich länger am Setup gespielt, ich habe den Hinterbau schlicht nicht auf meine Bedürfnisse einstellen können. Wenn der Gesamtfederweg gestimmt hat, hatte ich praktisch Null SAG, und wenn ich den Druck so eingestellt hab, dass der SAG gestimmt hat, schlug die Federung schon durch, wenn ich nur mit 10 km/h einen Bordstein runtergerollt bin. 
Das tolle Fahrgefühl der Cannondale Bikes kam bis dato immer von der hohen Steifigkeit des Rahmens, und das ist jetzt mit dem Prophet passé. Musst nur mal mit dem Prophet bergab auf Asphalt enge Schlangenlinien fahren, da merkst du wie das Hinterrad wegwischt weil der Hinterbau flext. Sorry guys... nicht mit mir.

@ erdi: Naja wenn du absichtlich keine Probefahrt machst, kann man dir glaub ich auch nicht mehr helfen   

Christian


----------



## razor67 (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

als ehemaliger Verfechter der CD Hardtail-Fraktion möchte ich diesmal nachlassen und mir womöglich einen Prophet 1000 SL zulegen. Welche Preisnachlässe sind zur Zeit übrig bei einem LP von 3.199,-? 
Ich möchte mich nach dem Kauf beim Händler regelmässig blicken lassen, also habe keine unverschämten Forderungen. 

PS: flext der Hinterbau wirlich so arg? (fahre einen steifen F 2000 SL)

Gruß

razor67


----------



## BertoneGT (7. Juni 2005)

Also unter 3000 solltest du schon kommen
Guck dir mal auf www.antrieb.com die Preise für die normalen Prophets an, dann bekommst du einen guten Überblick. Und da kann man sicher immer noch handeln.

Ich fahre momentan auch ein CAAD5 Hardtail (vorher Jekyll) und meine Meinung zum Prophet - Hinterbau siehe oben   

Christian


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Juni 2005)

wir kinematiker werden für spinner gehalten und entsprechend behandelt - nun gut.
du Praxiskenner wirst auch für einen Spinner gehalten weil CD der Physik die Schnippe schlagen kann? - naja 

Gruß, Stefan

(nicht alles was glänzt ist Gold!)


----------



## razor67 (7. Juni 2005)

Danke für die Preisinfo; ich werde definitiv kein Rad bestellen ohne "probetrashed" zu haben, denn wer will schon ein unharmonisches Fahrwerk für vergleichsweise teures Geld?
Vielleicht dann doch ein sj 120 pro........

Au revoir

Adam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juni 2005)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> @ PROPHET
> Also die Lefty MAX war bei meiner Probefahrt das geringste Problem. Schon eher der weiche Hinterbau und die sehr seltsame Federcharakteristik. Ich habe wirklich länger am Setup gespielt, ich habe den Hinterbau schlicht nicht auf meine Bedürfnisse einstellen können. Wenn der Gesamtfederweg gestimmt hat, hatte ich praktisch Null SAG, und wenn ich den Druck so eingestellt hab, dass der SAG gestimmt hat, schlug die Federung schon durch, wenn ich nur mit 10 km/h einen Bordstein runtergerollt bin.
> Das tolle Fahrgefühl der Cannondale Bikes kam bis dato immer von der hohen Steifigkeit des Rahmens, und das ist jetzt mit dem Prophet passé. Musst nur mal mit dem Prophet bergab auf Asphalt enge Schlangenlinien fahren, da merkst du wie das Hinterrad wegwischt weil der Hinterbau flext. Sorry guys... nicht mit mir.
> 
> ...



Nö, ich bin ein hoffnungsloser Fall  

Kenn natürlich nicht Deine Vorlieben. Aber die Lefty Max ist für mich immer DAS Problem gewesen mit Ihrem hochbauenden ellenlangen Federweg und bleischwer ist sie ja auch noch. Kann ich als Tourer nix mit anfangen. 

Warum das Dämpfersetup nicht passend zu bekommen sein soll leuchtet mir auch nicht ein .. vllt Dämpfer defekt. Aber das wirst Du sicher auch selber ausgeschlossen haben und Alternativen zum Swinger gibt es ja mittlerweile auch.

Wie weich der Hinterbau sein wird, werd ich erleben. Beim Umstieb von Caad5 auf Caad7 Renner erzählt auch Jeder der würd mehr flexen, hab ich bis heut noch nicht gespührt. Bin allerdings auch kein 0,1 Tonner oder hab Beine wie Petacci, Zabel und Co. Also von daher sehe ich der Sache gelassen entgegen. Werd hier aber meine subjektiven Eindrücke schildern, sobald ich's kann.

Apro pos Alternativen hätt es für mich schon gegeben. Ein Fuison Raid, aber ham sie mir nicht mit 1,5" Steuerrohr liefern wollen, denn auf meine Lefty verzichte ich nimmer   ... also doch Prophet.

Erdi01


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ich bin ein hoffnungsloser Fall
> 
> Warum das Dämpfersetup nicht passend zu bekommen sein soll leuchtet mir auch nicht ein .. vllt Dämpfer defekt. Aber das wirst Du sicher auch selber ausgeschlossen haben und Alternativen zum Swinger gibt es ja mittlerweile auch.
> 
> Erdi01




der Hinterbau lässt sich mistig einstellen eben weil er degressiv ist und die Kinematik mit einem Plattformdämpfer gebügelt wird.

Aja, allein aus Bertones Fahreindruck kann man erlesen dass dieses Bike degressiv ist, wer sich die Anlenkung anguckt weiß den Rest.

Aber mit genug Ansprechverhalten killendem SPV Druck und anderen das ansprechverhalten killenden Maßnahmen kann man auch den Hinterbau zum funzen bringen, die Frage ist nur ob er dann auch gut läuft.

Aber ich halt mich lieber raus, ich bin ja eh jung und dumm und hab keine Ahnung. Nicht dass der Thread auch wieder geschlossen wird.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## BertoneGT (7. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Lefty Max ist für mich immer DAS Problem gewesen mit Ihrem hochbauenden ellenlangen Federweg und bleischwer ist sie ja auch noch. Kann ich als Tourer nix mit anfangen.
> 
> Warum das Dämpfersetup nicht passend zu bekommen sein soll leuchtet mir auch nicht ein .. vllt Dämpfer defekt. Aber das wirst Du sicher auch selber ausgeschlossen haben und Alternativen zum Swinger gibt es ja mittlerweile auch.
> 
> ...



Hi,

naja kaufen würd ich mir die MAX auch nicht, finde die DLR bzw Speed auch besser. Aber von der Steifigkeit und vom Ansprechverhalten ist die MAX genauso gut wie die DLR - so war das gemeint, dass das bei der Probefahrt nicht das Problem war.

Das Dämpfersetup hab ich erst selbst versucht einzustellen und als das nicht klappte habe ich noch den Händler zu Rate gezogen. Hat aber nix geholfen. Der Dämpfer war schon OK. 
Wie Lord Helmchen sagte, das Problem ist die Geometrie der Anlenkung. Und weil die eben beim SL genauso ist wie beim normalen Prophet, wird das Fahrgefühl des Hinterbaus exakt das gleiche sein.

Btr Steifigkeit:
Fahr mal mit deinem Jekyll in einem sehr spitzen Winkel (also fast parallel) über eine Längsrille (z.B. abgesenkten Bordstein hoch)
Wenn dein Cannondale i.O. ist, wovon ich ausgehe, wirst du die Längsrille garnicht spüren - ein Cannondale fährt da einfach drüber, obwohl in dem Moment des leicht schräg Drüberfahrens sehr hohe (!) Kräfte quer auf die Laufräder wirken.
Grund: Die extreme Steifigkeit der Gabel und des Hinterbaus. Die Laufräder können nicht "wegkippen" und somit spürst du am Lenker nix von der Querrille.

Beim Prophet sieht das ganze so aus, dass das Vorderrad drüberrollt, dann aber das Heck noch für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde in der Rille "hängen bleibt", wodurch du ein schwammiges Gefühl bekommst. Das Heck wischt, je nach Geschwindigkeit und Untergrundhaftung, kurz weg. 
Bei dem kleinen Test hier passiert nix weiter, aber projizier das ganze auf nen Wurzeltrail bei 50km/h, dann liegt man ganz schnell auf der Nase.

Sodenn, wegen dieser ursprünglich CD - eigenen Steifigkeit kaufe ich mir überhaupt ein Cannondale und lass mich dann gerne aufgrund meiner Deore Shifter am 3000 Hardtail anpöbeln. Bloss diese "Kernkompetenz Steifigkeit" hat das Prophet eben nicht mehr. 
Das Prophet ist das erste CD mit schlechtem Rahmen und guter Ausstattung - mir war der gute Rahmen wichtiger !

Christian


----------



## puls190 (7. Juni 2005)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Das Prophet ist das erste CD mit schlechtem Rahmen und guter Ausstattung - mir war der gute Rahmen wichtiger !
> ...



Wieso wird so ein schlechtes Bike
 Bike Of The Year 2005!

oder meinst du Cannondale hat diesen Titel gekauft


----------



## BertoneGT (7. Juni 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wird so ein schlechtes Bike
> Bike Of The Year 2005!
> 
> oder meinst du Cannondale hat diesen Titel gekauft




Willst du ne ehrliche Antwort...? 
(aber das ist doch überall so, nicht nur bei Bikes)


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juni 2005)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> Btr Steifigkeit:
> Fahr mal mit deinem Jekyll in einem sehr spitzen Winkel (also fast parallel) über eine Längsrille (z.B. abgesenkten Bordstein hoch)
> Wenn dein Cannondale i.O. ist, wovon ich ausgehe, wirst du die Längsrille garnicht spüren - ein Cannondale fährt da einfach drüber, obwohl in dem Moment des leicht schräg Drüberfahrens sehr hohe (!) Kräfte quer auf die Laufräder wirken.
> Grund: Die extreme Steifigkeit der Gabel und des Hinterbaus. Die Laufräder können nicht "wegkippen" und somit spürst du am Lenker nix von der Querrille.
> ...


genau so wie Du es beschreibst stelle ich mir das vor und habe ich mit dem Jek im direkten Vergleich zum Super-V erlebt. Das Super-V ist der Innbegriff vom Steifheit und Spurtreue. Das erkaufte man sich mit entsprechendem Rahmengewicht. Von leicht konnte beim Super-V nie die Rede sein.

Ich denke, dass ist ein generellen Problem und nicht nur bei CD anzutreffen. Der Drang nach immer leichteren Fullys zwingt zu Kompromissen. Da die Alugeröhre imo bis an die "Bruchgrenze" ausgereizt sind, bleiben nur noch Schwingenformen, andere Materialien und eben Dämpfer und Komponenten  die irgendwo abspecken können.

Und das mit dem Abgang auf Wurzeltrail bei 50km/h ist so ne Sache. War's der Hinterbau oder die Reifen die Sch... waren oder gleich Beides. Wenns feucht ist, kanns eh wurscht sein denn die Chance das man liegt, liegt so oder so bei 80%. Ich konnt nie einen eindeutigen Schuldigen finden. Hab mir immer eingeredet es liegt an meiner mangelden Fahrtechnik ... hmmm  

Aber eins noch, da Du und auch Lord Helmchen wohl Ahnung habt von Kinematik erklärt doch mal nem Kaufmann, der mit progressiver und degressiver Kostenrechnung was anfangen kann aber nicht mit Kinematik, in zwei, drei Sätzen was da passiert  THX.

Erdi01


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juni 2005)

puls190 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wird so ein schlechtes Bike
> Bike Of The Year 2005!
> 
> oder meinst du Cannondale hat diesen Titel gekauft


darüber gibt es nix zu diskutieren, CD sind die Marketing Weltmeister  

Erdi01


----------



## BertoneGT (8. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eins noch, da Du und auch Lord Helmchen wohl Ahnung habt von Kinematik erklärt doch mal nem Kaufmann, der mit progressiver und degressiver Kostenrechnung was anfangen kann aber nicht mit Kinematik, in zwei, drei Sätzen was da passiert  THX.
> 
> Erdi01




Also kurz gesagt ist das Prinzip das gleiche wie in der Kostenrechnung:
Bei progressiver Kennlinie wird die Kraft, die zum Einfedern benötigt wird, mit steigendem Einfederweg relativ zum Federweg grösser.
Bei degressiver Kennlinie (=Prophet) wird die Kraft relativ geringer.

D.h. dass ein Bike mit progressiver Kennlinie in der Nulllage sehr sensibel anspricht, aber bei grösseren Unebenheiten (also bei tieferem Einfedern)dann sehr hart wird. 
Ein degressives gefedertes Bike ist um die Nullage eher unsensibel und wird mit steigendem Einfedern sensibler bzw weicher.

Sonst guck dir halt den geclosten Prophet Thread nochmal an, da steht alles 10 fach drin 
Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juni 2005)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. dass ein Bike mit progressiver Kennlinie in der Nulllage sehr sensibel anspricht, aber bei grösseren Unebenheiten (also bei tieferem Einfedern)dann sehr hart wird.
> Ein degressives gefedertes Bike ist um die Nullage eher unsensibel und wird mit steigendem Einfedern sensibler bzw weicher.


O.K. danke kapiert, klingt ja nicht gerade logisch für ein Fully. Frage mich warum ein Hersteller so was dann baut und was man dann noch mit einem Plattformdämpfer will, wenns so wie so am Anfang nicht reagiert.

Bin mal auf meine Er"fahrungen" gespannt 

Erdi01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DER PROPHET (8. Juni 2005)

Manch ein Technikfreak hier sollte mal die 5 grade sein lassen und mit  seinem theoretischem Wissen ,was auch sehr umfangreich erscheint, den anderen mit Kinematik,degressiv Verhalten des Dämpfers usw. nicht die Kaufentscheidung abnehmen.

Ich habe das SL und kann mit SICHERHEIT sagen das das Fahrwerk keine Wünsche offen lässt. Der Hinterbau "flext" nicht mehr als am Jekyll oder anderen Fullys, die ich gefahren bin.

Das der Rahmen nicht die Steifigkeit eines Hardtails besitzt liegt auf der Hand. Das brauch niemand ständig und immerwieder erwähnen.


----------



## hotzemott (8. Juni 2005)

Servus zusammen,

dachte immer, beim Prophet trifft eine degressive Dämpferanlenkung des Rahmens auf einen progressiven Dämpfer, sodass die Charakteristik des Hinterbaus als Gesamtsystem eine recht lineare Kennlinie ergibt. Das könnte man ja verstehen, aber wenn das Gesamtsystem tatsächlich degressiv ist wäre das wirklich schlecht.
So recht kann ich die Vorteile des kleinen und großen Propheten gegenüber dem Jekyll nicht erkennen, wenn man mal von ner voll versenkbaren Sattelstütze absieht.

Gruss, Hotzemott

Bitte jetzt nicht wieder ne neue Diskussion, ob es sinnvoller wäre, nen Dämpfer mit linearer Kennlinie anzustreben und dafür auch einen Rahmen mit allenfalls leicht progressiv wirkender Anlenkung zu konstruieren. Oder wenn doch, dann bitte sachlich, Junx


----------



## BertoneGT (8. Juni 2005)

DER PROPHET schrieb:
			
		

> Manch ein Technikfreak hier sollte mal die 5 grade sein lassen und mit  seinem theoretischem Wissen ,was auch sehr umfangreich erscheint, den anderen mit Kinematik,degressiv Verhalten des Dämpfers usw. nicht die Kaufentscheidung abnehmen.
> 
> Ich habe das SL und kann mit SICHERHEIT sagen das das Fahrwerk keine Wünsche offen lässt. Der Hinterbau "flext" nicht mehr als am Jekyll oder anderen Fullys, die ich gefahren bin.
> 
> Das der Rahmen nicht die Steifigkeit eines Hardtails besitzt liegt auf der Hand. Das brauch niemand ständig und immerwieder erwähnen.




Sorry da muss jetzt etwas grinsen - es gab mal einen andern Prophet Thread (ich glaube da warst du noch nicht im Forum) da habe ich genau das gleiche wie du gesagt: Theorie gilt nicht, Fahrgefühl zählt.
Da habe ich mich mit Lord Helmchen (und mankra, hier jetzt nicht anwesend) ziemlich gestritten, weil die beiden das Bike eben aus den oben genanntentheoretischen Gründen ablehnen.
Ich wollte das so nicht hinehmen und habe mir meine Meinung erst bei der Probefahrt gebildet -  was dabei rausgekommen ist, s.o. 

Ausserdem vergleiche ich es mit einem Jekyll, das ich höchstselbst 4 Jahre gefahren bin.

Wie oben schon geschrieben, ich fand das Prophet supertoll, hab mich drauf gefreut, hatte sogar blind schon eins bestellt (!) und nach der Probefahrt kam die totale Ernüchterung.

Und das ist kein theoretisches Wissen, das ist meine Erfahrung, die ich (als ausgewiesener Cannondale-Fan!) als wohlgemeinten Tipp an alle Prophet Interessenten gebe. 
Erst fahren, dann bestellen. Sicher gibts Leute denen das Prophet gefällt, aber ich denke die sind in der Minderzehl (man muss sich ja bloss mal die Verkaufszahlen angucken)

Christian


----------



## Matze. (8. Juni 2005)

Wo gibt´s denn Verkaufszahlen?? Das würde mich auch interessieren ob sich das Prophet gut verkauft, denn es gefällt mir üüüberhaupt nicht.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Juni 2005)

fakt ist dass sich aus dem Prophet Hinterbau auch eine progressive Kennlinie zaubern lässt, aber nur mit einem extrem progressiven Dämpfer. (was die Dämpferwahl stark einschränkt)

De Facto verliert man  nutzbaren Federweg, Ansprechverhalten und vor allem ist die Dämpferbelastung höher (beim Durchschlag freut sich der Dämpfer über das hohe Übersetzungsverhältnis sicher sehr, auch sonst muss er mehr vertragen).

Des Weiteren ist man mit einem solchen Rahmen auf bestimmte Dämpfer limitiert, einen Stahlfederdämpfer ohne Progression und solche Spirenzien kann man gar nicht fahren.

Bei Luftdämpfern kann ein zu wenig progressiver auch leicht durchschlagen. (z.B. alte Float Serien, RP3 kenn ich net)

Fakt ist, selbst wenn der Luftdämpfer eine starke Endprogression aufbaut und so nicht durchschlägt, nutzt er wenn er zu macht eh keinen Federweg mehr und nützt damit herzlich wenig weil er den Hubbereich in dem er gut anspricht sowieso längst verlassen hat, oder er wird hart aufgepumpt und bleibt im sinnvollen Bereich seines Federweges, dann jedoch ist das Fahrwerk im Prophet bedingt durch die degressive Anlenkung schwammig, unsensibel und suboptimal. 

*Ich behaupte ja auch nicht dass das Prophet nicht funktioniert, ich sage nur dass es besser geht!*

 Und damit ihr mir nicht vorwerft ich hab keine Praxiserfahrung:

auch ich habe 2 degressive Rahmen im Haus, in beiden wird der degressive Hinterbau genutzt um die Endprogression des Dämpfers auszugleichen, d.h. die rahmen werden erst zum Ende des Federweges minimal degressiv, insgesamt ist die kennlinie linear bis leicht progressiv. (am ende des FW)

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## DER PROPHET (8. Juni 2005)

> Ich behaupte ja auch nicht dass das Prophet nicht funktioniert, ich sage nur dass es besser geht!


Das ist doch verständlich. 


Bei mir als Semi-Amateur, quasi Feierabendfahrer fehlt wahrscheinlich das Popometer um gewisse sich im zehntelbereich liegende Unterschiede zu erkennen und einzuordnen. Ich kann wiederholt nur sagen das bei mir alles tadellos funktioniert. Alles federt und dämpft, wei ich es erhofft habe. Ob es derwegen noch besser ansprechende Fahrwerke gibt will ich hier nicht damit nicht abtun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juni 2005)

BertoneGT schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst guck dir halt den geclosten Prophet Thread nochmal an, da steht alles 10 fach drin
> Christian


Hab ich gemacht. Mal ein wenig quergelesen, schade das es dort aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist.

Die Abhandlung über degressiv etc. fand ich sehr interessant. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass das meiste Theorie war. Wenn dort 5 Leute den Propheten überhaupt gefahren sind waren das viel und außer Dir scheinen alle positive Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben. Das lässt hoffen  

Erdi01


----------



## razor67 (9. Juni 2005)

Liebe Physik Professoren und andere Kinematik Gurus:

BIKE Ausgabe 07/05,  Prophet 3000 SL Test lesen!

Ich werde mir das Teil nicht zulegen, obwohl mit CD (allrdings Hardtail) bombastische Erfahrungen gemacht habe was Haltbarkeit, Stiffness und Zuverlässigkeit anbelangt.

Und diejenige die es bereits bestellt haben: never mind the test results, simply enjoy biking!

Gruß

Adam


----------



## hotzemott (9. Juni 2005)

razor67 schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Physik Professoren und andere Kinematik Gurus:
> 
> BIKE Ausgabe 07/05,  Prophet 3000 SL Test lesen!


Könntest du vielleicht den Test noch kurz zusammenfassen, auch wenns nur ein Test in der Bike war? Wollte mir das Heft eigentlich nicht kaufen. Danke!

Hotzemott


----------



## razor67 (9. Juni 2005)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest du vielleicht den Test noch kurz zusammenfassen, auch wenns nur ein Test in der Bike war? Wollte mir das Heft eigentlich nicht kaufen. Danke!
> 
> Hotzemott



Also: Steifigkeit (Nm/°) 47,4    Stiffness to Weight "STW": 17,3 (Steifigk./Gewicht)
Leider schwache Werte, zum Vergl.: Fusion Raid 74,7 und 23,1 auch nur im Mittelfeld.

Sehr weiche Hinterbau, "11.5 kg Leichtgewicht geht leider zu Lasten der Steifigkeit"
Gabel Kennlinie "strictly linear" (geil!) /Lefty MAX Carbon/
Hinterbau Kl. progressiv, von der der Gabel stark abweichend. /RP 3/
Beide sprechen sehr sensibel an.

Auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt bergauf leichter Pedalrückschlag.
Downhill o.k.

Bike-Urteil: "gut"  (Rahmengröße "L")

Die Einführungs-Laberei habe ich noch nicht gecheckt.

Bye

Adam


----------



## BertoneGT (9. Juni 2005)

Betr. Kennlinie: Ok da gleicht der Dämpfer etwas aus, aber mir gefällt es beim Fahren trotzdem nicht.

Was die Steifigkeit angeht, genau das was ich sage: *Mangelhaft*.

Christian


----------



## maaatin (9. Juni 2005)

razor67 schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Steifigkeit (Nm/°) 47,4    Stiffness to Weight "STW": 17,3 (Steifigk./Gewicht)
> Leider schwache Werte, zum Vergl.: Fusion Raid 74,7 und 23,1 auch nur im Mittelfeld.
> 
> Sehr weiche Hinterbau, "11.5 kg Leichtgewicht geht leider zu Lasten der Steifigkeit"
> ...



Ja genau! Und eben deswegen kauft man sich das normale Prophet als Enduro-Bike und läßt das SL schön links liegen, wenn man nicht unbedigt 140mm + Federweg benötigt. Daß ein auf Enduro ausgelegtes Rad bei Federwegkastration nicht zur XC/Marathon-Rennmaschine wird ist doch klar!

Noch was zur Lefty Max SPV! Die Druckstufendämpfung ist um längen besser als TPC+....


----------



## razor67 (9. Juni 2005)

maaatin schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau! Und eben deswegen kauft man sich das normale Prophet als Enduro-Bike und läßt das SL schön links liegen, wenn man nicht unbedigt 140mm + Federweg benötigt. *Daß ein auf Enduro ausgelegtes Rad bei Federwegkastration nicht zur XC/Marathon-Rennmaschine wird ist doch klar!*Noch was zur Lefty Max SPV! Die Druckstufendämpfung ist um längen besser als TPC+....



Uns schon. Cannondale offensichtlich nicht.

Gruß

Adam


----------



## DER PROPHET (9. Juni 2005)

> Ja genau! Und eben deswegen kauft man sich das normale Prophet als Enduro-Bike und läßt das SL schön links liegen, wenn man nicht unbedigt 140mm + Federweg benötigt. Daß ein auf Enduro ausgelegtes Rad bei Federwegkastration nicht zur XC/Marathon-Rennmaschine wird ist doch klar!



Cannondale ist doch nicht die einzige Firma, die mit Hilfe eines Rahmens  Fahrwerke mit unterschiedlichen Federwegen anbietet..oder!?


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2005)

maaatin schrieb:
			
		

> Daß ein auf Enduro ausgelegtes Rad bei Federwegkastration nicht zur XC/Marathon-Rennmaschine wird ist doch klar!


wer sagt, das es dazu gemacht ist. Dafür gibt es schließlich das Scalpel !!!

Der SL zielt wohl eindeutig Richtung Tourer, also wie für mich gemacht  

Erdi01


----------



## DER PROPHET (10. Juni 2005)

Das Cannondale hier ist wohl ein Prototyp für Cedric, weiß jemand ob das Teil noch aktuell ist oder vergangener Tage angehört?

http://thebradblog.iuplog.com/uploads/10668-E8867426-0369-430D-AB9B-E6ABD0E89BF1.jpg
http://thebradblog.iuplog.com/uploads/10668-6AE3ABD0-5D19-4D94-9C69-CEA9F81B49D8.jpg
http://thebradblog.iuplog.com/uploads/10668-1B71E766-3856-4AB1-8916-85EE7A873563.jpg
http://thebradblog.iuplog.com/uploads/10668-DEEC0CC7-D1E6-4F1D-953B-B0FE3A39CDF6.jpg

Bei dem hat es für den Rahmen wohl nicht mehr gereicht...?!
http://thebradblog.iuplog.com/uploads/10668-031292AC-378C-4926-80C0-F1E30B18AD24.jpg

Übrigens hat Erdi01 vollkommen Recht mit seiner Aussage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juni 2005)

DER PROPHET schrieb:
			
		

> Das Cannondale hier ist wohl ein Prototyp für Cedric, weiß jemand ob das Teil noch aktuell ist oder vergangener Tage angehört?
> 
> http://thebradblog.iuplog.com/uploads/10668-E8867426-0369-430D-AB9B-E6ABD0E89BF1.jpg
> http://thebradblog.iuplog.com/uploads/10668-6AE3ABD0-5D19-4D94-9C69-CEA9F81B49D8.jpg
> ...


soweit ich weis ist das seine aktuelle Maschine. Damit brügelt er durch den Worldcup  

Erdi01


----------



## maaatin (10. Juni 2005)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich weis ist das seine aktuelle Maschine. Damit brügelt er durch den Worldcup
> 
> Erdi01



Durch den Dual-Weltcup?! Beim DH-Finale am Sonntag in Willingen (war im Hessenfernsehen), da fuhr er ein Stinknormales Gemini-DH....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Juni 2005)

das Grind ist Garcias Bike für 2006, das Turner unten würde ich im Moment jedem CD Prophet vorziehen.

Gruß, Stefan


----------

